# QueryDisplayConfig user32.dll help



## nikolai4os (Sep 28, 2012)

the procedure entry point querydisplayconfig could not be located in the dynamic link lubrary user32.dll help im using windows vista sp2


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

This may help you: How to correct common User32.dll file errors


----------

